# SF Bay Area Meet Pt.IV



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Finally the discussions have moved out of the PM boxes and onto the main board... It is with great pleasure that I announce our 4th Bay Area German Shepherd Meet Up...
headin back to Funston







(<-- photos)

Date: Saturday May 16th 2009
Location: Fort Funston, San Francisco, Ca (<-- info & directions)
Time: 10:30am

This is a wonderful off leash area with gorgeous scenery, heaven for dogs that love playing in the water or swimming. The plan is to meet in the open space to the right of the parking lot between 10:15 and 10:30 AM, and start our walk promptly at 10:30.

Anyone who plans to come should reply in this thread so we know to look for you before we start our walk. It is best to exchange numbers with at least 2 other members that are planning to attend, in the event that you're running late or get lost. A confirmation list will be posted a day or two prior. Also, FF has limited facilities, just portable toilets, drinking fountains and garbage cans at the top of the dunes. Suggested items to bring are poop bags, towels for your car, balls, frisbees or kongs, a collapsible water dish and water for your dog, grooming implements if you want to get the sand off before your drive home, and of course, a camera. We're hoping for warm weather, but wear layers just in case.

Humans: There is a pretty steep incline that you'll have to climb upon leaving the beach... so eat your wheaties and start your strength training & squats now









Dog: There is a mandatory group photo that will be taken at the end, start brushing up on your "sit-stays" or "down-stays" so that you don't embarrass your humans









Hope to see you all there!


----------



## robin armatis (Mar 15, 2009)

It looks like a great outing. I just did the Mapquest, approx 2 hrs from me. Ive been wanting to take Raven to the beach for along time. I plan on making the trip...

Robin


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

"Hoping" for warm weather? Lol I thought it was a given when
you're in town...

Looks like we'll be there I don't think we have any commitments
that day!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: valb"Hoping" for warm weather? Lol I thought it was a given when
> you're in town...


shhh, don't tell everyone my secret Val









...glad you guys are both planning to come, Robin it will be nice to meet you and Raven


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

And....here's a handy link with a live webcam picture of FF, with current temps, wind, and tide conditions for the boy and girl scouts among us who like to be prepared: http://www.flyfunston.org/newwebcam/


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: valb"Hoping" for warm weather? Lol I thought it was a given when
> ...


Don't forget Calone's suggestion for the layers either. If we have everyone prepared for fog and cold AND our "Sun Master" we're sure to have that terrific weather!

And Val, remind Paul that we're going to the beach - leave the nice shoes at home or in the car this time-bring an extra pair!









Oh, and in case it wasn't clear -- We're in!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Momfor the boy and girl scouts among us who like to be _*prepared*_: http://www.flyfunston.org/newwebcam/


 or frightened


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Is this an annual event? Or a bi-annual event? 

I would like to make it up north to participate in it, but not this upcoming meet. ( 

I so wanna meet Halo before she loses her puppy-ness.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is a whenever we get around to it event.







There are mini-meets all the time, we get together with Samuel and Kayla & Lancer a lot, but try to plan a bigger meet whenever we get our out of town board members up here, like Calone, and Melissa & Tony.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThis is a whenever we get around to it event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we are going to miss it by 3 1/2 hours this time


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Miko will 3 months on his third set of shots. Too young huh? =(


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I wanna move up north! SF is SO expensive though!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: george1990Miko will 3 months on his third set of shots. Too young huh? =(


This is place I wouldn't advise going until Miko has all his shots including rabies so I would said so (shoot!), but we'll get Miko on the next one. How bringing Max out-even if it is only for a brief period. It would be great to put faces to the name.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree with Samuel, I'd wait a bit too. With Dena & Keefer I waited until 4 months old before taking them to off leash parks. We did take Halo to Point Isabel at 15 weeks old, but I was a bit nervous about getting her out there so soon. She's so confident and fearless that I figured she could definitely handle it, but she'd only had her first series two shots by then, she was a few days short of getting her 3rd set of shots, and after that I felt much more comfortable. 

But you can definitely come out and meet everyone!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i also mentioned to new member 5150, and maybe if there are some others out there who don't have a pup yet, but are still deciding between breeders -- this would also be a good opportunity to meet some examples of local (and not so local) breeders dogs in person as well as see how awesome rescue pups can be. i know that 3-4 of randy tysons dogs are planning to attend, and she's well known in the bay area.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi also mentioned to new member 5150, and maybe if there are some others out there who don't have a pup yet, but are still deciding between breeders -- this would also be a good opportunity to meet some examples of local (and not so local) breeders dogs as well as see how awesome rescue pups can be.












And what an awesome group of people WE are!!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> And what an awesome group of people WE are!!!!


as long as several of us get our coffee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: The StigI so wanna meet Halo before she loses her puppy-ness.


You'd better hurry, her puppy-ness is going fast!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: The Stig
> I so wanna meet Halo before she loses her puppy-ness.


I'll take pictures for you!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

What a shame. We can't make it in the morning, only 1PM or later. I will attempt to reschedule my appt to the afternoon, but I think she's booked up already. I too want to meet Halo, but might have to schedule something on the side









Have fun!
Diana & Siena


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't believe how grown up she is looking! Doesn't seem that long ago that I saw her and she was cuddly fluff









I am planning on going with Ranger; if Kevin wants to come too, we may bring River as well


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

We definitely can't make this meet. Please keep us posted for any future ones







have a great time! I might head up there in the afternoon and try to find you, but it might be too late by then. 
Cheers!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

We're going to try and make it. Dave's dad's birthday is that day and we haven't heard anything about a birthday party yet (but they can be pretty last minute!), so unless something comes up, we'll be there!


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll be there with our Diego.

Looking forward to it !


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KarinWe're going to try and make it. Dave's dad's birthday is that day and we haven't heard anything about a birthday party yet (but they can be pretty last minute!), so unless something comes up, we'll be there!


you guys could always initiate the plans for them and suggest dinner








i'd love to see you guys!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I wanna go ! ! ! 

Take pics!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: KarinWe're going to try and make it. Dave's dad's birthday is that day and we haven't heard anything about a birthday party yet (but they can be pretty last minute!), so unless something comes up, we'll be there!
> ...


Or we can have a birthday party at the beach.







We'll bring a cake and have a birthday party at F.F. - there are a few Taurus birthdays in the group.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't been able to talk my DH into going! He doesn't want to show up puppyless!







But we are meeting with a breeder next week that Annikas Mom recommended. We are excited to see her dogs. Her next litter is due later this month. So it may be a while until we can come out and play, providing we get one.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54there are a few Taurus birthdays in the group.


Well, since we haven't heard anything about a birthday party yet, I have a feeling that there isn't going to be one (they're in Fresno), so I'm about 95 percent sure we'll be there.

By the way, any other Tauruses besides Deb and myself in this group? I have a feeling that Heidi might be a Taurus because she's stubborn, overly sensitive, and has a sweet tooth!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Actually, my birthday is on May 15. Hopefully, I can make it with Max, unless my friends plan something during the day.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Love the concept. The soonest we'd make it out there would probably be late fall. But we'll be more than ready for a spring link up.

Any of you live in the Sac area? It seems like everything revolves around SJ...my dog forum, my car forum and of course half my friends and family live there!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Karin
> By the way, any other Tauruses besides Deb and myself in this group? I have a feeling that Heidi might be a Taurus because she's stubborn, overly sensitive, and has a sweet tooth!


 Yours truly








Lancer:









And George's spoken up!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

really... there are other signs besides Leos


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm going to plan on meeting anyone who wants to hang around a moment afterwards at the top. Unfortunately, with my knee the way it is I just can't do the climb down or up







But I'll plan on being at the top with my little boy Eli-a black LCGSD who loves the world and everyone and everything in it!!! Please PM me if you want to join me at the top!
Hugs,


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DianaBWe definitely can't make this meet. Please keep us posted for any future ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diane, if your interested in meeting at the top please let me know. If you pm me I'll give you my phone number!!!
Hugs,


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KarinWe're going to try and make it. Dave's dad's birthday is that day and we haven't heard anything about a birthday party yet (but they can be pretty last minute!), so unless something comes up, we'll be there!


Karin, I really hope you can make it...I'd love to meet you in person!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just wanted to add my home is open as a temporary foster home (males only) in case someone is comming from the south and needs to transport north, but needs a stop along the way. I could also help transport north a ways if that would help. I can't go too far but every mile helps! I will be available for up to two weeks!
Hugs,


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: 5150I haven't been able to talk my DH into going! He doesn't want to show up puppyless!


Oh, please don't let that stop you - Val & her hubby came last year without Sierra. It would be nice to meet you anyway, and I think you'd still have fun watching everyone else's dogs having a blast playing on the beach!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DorianGrayFFMAny of you live in the Sac area? It seems like everything revolves around SJ...my dog forum, my car forum and of course half my friends and family live there!


I saw a few of your posts, but up until now I had no idea you lived in Northern California. You might want to edit your profile to show your general location so we'll know to put you on the list to notify about future events. I think you're still researching breeders at this point, yes? As with 5150 (who is also in your area), please don't let that stop you from joining us next weekend.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Rosa, the walk usually takes about an hour and a half to two hours depending on how much standing around and yakking us humans do.







So if you want to meet everyone afterwards, you might want to get there noonish. A bunch of wet happy dogs and panting sweaty people should be appearing at the top of the sand steps not long after that.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^i was just going to PM you and see if you remembered how long we took last time, but then the genius in me came out and i looked at the time on the last photo i took that day... seems like we were headed up the hill at 1:13pm.

it may not take us quite as long this time around... but once we make it to the top - i can hang out til about 2pm.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm in the south end of Sacramento county! We have our local festival and a retirement party the 16th. Busy weekend for us. But definately sometime! (I'll keep bugging my DH)

DorianGray....I'll send you a PM


----------



## robin armatis (Mar 15, 2009)

I posted that Raven and I will be there, but I talked to her vet, it might be to much for her now. She has follow up with the Ortho Dr. on May 19th. We would love to make the next beach trip. 

Have a great time, and Iam sure somebody will post pictures..

Robin


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

ok, 12 it is. And don't anyone hurry to get back, I'll have my little Eli to keep my company...I'm sure you'll all get a kick out of seeing him when I always refer to him as my 'little boy'... he's not exactly 'little'. 
Hugs


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Been following your other post on Raven's health. Sorry you can't make it but Raven's health has to come first.

We'll catch you the next time around. Take care of Raven.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DorianGrayFFMAny of you live in the Sac area? It seems like everything revolves around SJ...my dog forum, my car forum and of course half my friends and family live there!


I am just outside of Sac. I think Craig Caughlin lists Sacramento, and I think somewhere there is someone from Roseville.

I would love to go the Fort Funston romp, but I have a work commitment, and Dad is having surgery on the 15th. Funston is way cool, but I've only been there once with Indy. 

Bay Area folks -- is Point Isabella still a great place to take the dogs? I thought I had heard some rumors about it being changed?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> Bay Area folks -- is Point Isabella still a great place to take the dogs? I thought I had heard some rumors about it being changed?


nods. we've had a couple of meets there as well... and cassidy's mom goes every weekend. every now and then there are things going on with the water (oil spills and what not)... but other than that - i haven't heard of anything changing. i was there earlier this year and nothings seemed to change since 1995 (except the dog wash, store, and cafe have all improved).


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> Bay Area folks -- is Point Isabella still a great place to take the dogs? I thought I had heard some rumors about it being changed?


Pt Isabel had a large section closed off for renovation and resodding. It was closed for quite an extended time but was reopened last year.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I check the link and looked for directions but all they have that might be clear are things you download







I'll be taking Skyline Drive (HWY 1???) headed towards SF. Are there signs that say Fort Funston? Should I park in a certain area? 
I'm really looking forward to this.
Thanks much!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTBay Area folks -- is Point Isabella still a great place to take the dogs? I thought I had heard some rumors about it being changed?


We were there yesterday! There were a bunch of improvements done, there's now a permanent grassy meadow where before once the rains stopped for the season it all turned brown. The paths along the water were open during the many months of construction, they just had chain link fencing around the area where they had applied weed killer and then put in irrigation and re-seeded the grass. Mudpuppy's Tub & Scrub is no longer in a portable, they now have an actual building, with the Sit and Stay Cafe at one end for the humans, and a patio was put in adjacent to the cafe, with tables & chairs. But the basic park is the same as it's been since we started going there in 2000. 

Rosa, it sounds like we may be back up top more like 1:00 or after, so you may want to get there a little later than noon unless you don't mind hanging around awhile. Coming from that direction, I think you'll have to drive past FF, which will be on the opposite side of the road, then make a U-turn at the first opportunity and double back. I'm pretty sure you can't make a left into the parking lot. There is a big sign, and you'll see it on your left shortly after you pass the Olympic club on your side of the road. There is a large parking lot, but it is sometimes pretty full, so park wherever you can. The sand steps will bring us up near where the hang gliders congregate, you should be able to find it easily. 

Here's a map: http://www.yelp.com/map/fort-funston-san-francisco

For anyone planning on going, check the webcam link posted earlier for weather and wind conditions. It can be pretty cold if it's foggy, but it's nice to be able to shed some layers before you start the long trek back up to the top of the dunes. Shoes or sandals that you don't mind getting wet are a good idea too, and plan to have a wet sand covered dog to take home.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> Rosa, it sounds like we may be back up top more like 1:00 or after, so you may want to get there a little later than noon unless you don't mind hanging around awhile. Coming from that direction, I think you'll have to drive past FF, which will be on the opposite side of the road, then make a U-turn at the first opportunity and double back. I'm pretty sure you can't make a left into the parking lot.


It may take a while to do a U-turn on Skyline-that's the way I went the first time. May be quicker to turn right at John Muir Blvd by Lake Merced and then turn around back to Skyline. (There's a light at this intersection-the first one past Fort Funtston) Then you can turn left on Skyline and turn into the park.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good suggestion! We've never gone that way, we always go through the city and take Ocean Blvd. off 280, then Junipero Serra to Sloat to Skyline.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh I got it!!!! Ok, I can picture where it is!! Don't worry about the time-the last thing I want is anyone rushing to get back to meet me, I'll be there and I'll be just fine!!! Should I bring sodas/water for you exhausted Moms and Dads?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmom[Karin, I really hope you can make it...I'd love to meet you in person!!


Looking forward to meeting you too, Rosa! I feel like I know you very well already!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Heh. Watching the weather forecasts...

Heh.

Warming trend next weekend. upper 80's to low 90's
in some spots...

(Beach might be upper 60's low 70's)








CALONE'S COMING TO TOWN


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL Val... i am, and i've been checking the forecast up there for over a week now.

i'm pretty confident that the weather gods will have my back as usual









glenn...
tanya...
shepdog...

where are you guys?


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Rosa.
I sent you a PM with my phone number so we can meet up around noon and hang with whoever is left. Thanks! I look forward to it and enjoying the day at the beach. It is so nice there!
Diana


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm 90% sure that Juli and I will be there. It will be fun for Juli to meet her brother Diego and I can't wait to see Halo while she is still a puppy! 

Glenn


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DianaBRosa.
> I sent you a PM with my phone number so we can meet up around noon and hang with whoever is left. Thanks! I look forward to it and enjoying the day at the beach. It is so nice there!
> Diana


Sounds like a plan. I didn't get your pm but thats ok I'll still be there. Looking forward to meeting you all!
Hugs,


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

saturdays forecast:

san francisco - 89 degrees
daly city - 81 degrees


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks all for the info on Pt. Isabella. Love that place, hate the traffic to get there.

Have a great time this weekend, I'm sorry I'll miss it!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

btwn work, school, travel prep, as well as feeling under the weather








i'm going to be a bit MIA for the next couple of days...
just wanted to bump this thread up again and start the tentative list for saturday - i'll check back at some point on friday.

if you're participating in the full trip - the walk down to the beach will begin at 10:30am:

*Camerafodder* (myself w/tilden)
*Cassidy's Mom* (debbie & tom w/keefer & halo)
*Everett54* (samuel w/kayla & lancer)
*valb* (valerie & paul w/sierra)
*Karin* (karin & dave w/heidi)
*Booey* (ben w/diego)
*gmcenroe* (glen w/juli)
*doggonefool* (carol w/ranger)
**george1990* (george w/max the pom)
**caview* (tanya w/xargos)

the top of the hill wrap up "party" will begin around 12/12:30. if for any reason someone from the above list would like to be added to this 2nd list instead, please let us know so that we aren't waiting for you at 10:30 and then get in touch with rosa & diana since they'll be there before the rest of the group:

*shilohsmom* (rosa w/eli)
*DianaB* (diana w/ siena)

*waiting for confirmation, i'll PM tanya now...

have a great rest of the week everyone!
see you saturday!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Fodder,

Xargos and I are coming! 

So sorry that my beloved husband won't be able to join as he is attending a conference with our pastor -- but there will be the next time!

Greatly look forward to meeting everyone!

Tanya


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Today's webcam a bit foggy today at 1:50PM:

http://www.flyfunston.org/newwebcam/

Juli has an ear infection, went to the vet this morning today. I hope she is doing better tommorrow!

Glenn


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh no!! I do hope she recovers quickly! What kind of infection? 

Tanya


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

16.5 hrs...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Bring jackets please!!!! I wasn't able to get on line yesterday but the coast has been fogged in for two plus days nwo!!! I'm in Pacifica which is about 15 miles from where were meeting, so if its foggy here its likely foggy there. 
I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Tilden tired yet? Heck, aren't you tired yet?????









Have fun tomorrow!!!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Have fun you guys! I will be cooking here in the valley, it'll be close to 100! UGH!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Pacifica is probably the closest weather-wise to Fort Funston. FF is always several degrees cooler than the SF forecast, and often foggy and cool even when it's sunny and warm in the city. Pacifica is forecast for 80 degrees and sunny tomorrow, so I think it will be a very nice day!









But Rosa is right - the weather is unpredictable at the coast, so it's always a good idea to wear layers, just in case. BTW, we have one VERY crapped out puppy, lol!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03Heck, aren't you tired yet?????


my right index finger is feeling a little fatigued


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Woke up to the first time in days without FOG!!! The coast is as clear as it can be!!!!! Bring jackets just to be on the safe side but looks like your not going to need them afterall!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Good morning everyone. Looking like a great day at the coast!

One more peek before you head for the door:
Fort Funston webcam 

Right now clear, little wind.

Don't forget the jackets, but it looks to be a great day at the beach again!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It should be an amazing day! I checked weather for SF, Daly City, and Pacifica, and all of them are 80 degrees or better, and SUNNY!







I checked the FF webcam right before I came on the board and couldn't believe how nice it looks already - we won't even have to wait for the morning fog to clear because there isn't any!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

We just checked the FF webcam too right before I came to the board. It is gorgeous and sunny! Looks like Calone hasn't lost her magic touch!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

8AM and already sunny, its going to be a beautiful day at the beach! Also temperature is climbing up.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Check out the pictures from our mini-meet at Del Valle yesterday!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Heading out for one/two stops and then heading over. 

See everyone there!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, so I asked my vet if Miko is safe at dog parks/pet stores and he said no worries. Do you think he's on something, or is there any truth to that?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Just home from a fun, fun, FUN day! We stopped in Hayward at Buffalo Bill's brewpub on the way home and had a late lunch outdoors with the dogs. HOT day - can you say "cold beer"?







Going through my pictures now, I took 191 of them. (Less than half as many as Calone took yesterday with Samuel's camera.







)

GREAT time!!!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

It was a wonderful day all right. The weather was fantastic, the dogs behaved themselves very well, and the company was great! Dave, Heidi, and I stopped at Panera Bread in Campbell for lunch before we went home. Heidi was so tired that you didn't even know she was there under the table.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Picture thread of our fabulous day here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1076384&page=1#Post1076384


----------

